# AmD RR & Open Day 7th Feb 2004



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

UPDATE:- AMD ONE CLICK DELAYED it wont be available on the 7th, End of Feb now.

See the Group Buys thread for details of One Click.

AmD Rolling Day Details

Another Rolling Road day at Amd on Saturday the 7th February, can you post your interest in doing the RR?

This was oversubscribed before so its running a bit differently .....1 slot is reserved, not for me, but someone we forgot last time.
14 slots are available....(Â£30 for a run)
*I'll be undating the list below...I got too many objections to my hat idea! ;D
*

The last day was great fun and we are hoping that we can improve on it with a mini cruise and meal afterwards (need some help with organising this)
http://www.wak-tt.com/amdday0903/amdday0903.htm

Also if you are after a remap and been following AmD's latest development we are hoping for AmD One Click to be available by then with a deal on the day.

please also post any interest in other mods, I'll see if we can get some good deals for you on the day.

Post here or on TTQ, I'm checking both! Â 

List:-
1.Reserved
2.SundeepTT
3.UK225
4.joe1978
5.clived
6.johnb
7.FHBlue
8.DXN
9.SaulTTR
10.Coupe-Sport
11.Was
12.Scotty
13.SweeTT
14.Popeye64
15.SilverTT
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJ


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Yet to confirm my rota but if I'm free I'll be there.

Wak, is the one click going to be done as a RR set up ? I know someone with a "oem stock" car who may be interested to see what its like? Â  ;D

Growing up in the Oxford area I know the area fairly well so I may be able to help with roads and routes. 
Stu-Oxford may be able to aswell.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Would appreciate any help with routing and leading a cruise with a nice pub/parking to end with.

Am hoping one click will be there to go, but RR is down to luck of the draw.

running a RR wont give any time for a RR remap, but I am looking to be able to get you a deal on One Click on the day to come back for a custom load at a more convenient time. best of both worlds. plus if you do get one click and an RR session you can at least get an initial power reading.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I won't miss this one, count me in.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I think I would prefer a custom remap on RR but with an offer to come back and "a good deal" we may see.
Depends on how good the deal is .
It seems a good idea to split the cost over two visits (or it may be better for the wife ;D)



> Would appreciate any help with routing and leading a cruise with a nice pub/parking to end with.
> 
> Am Â hoping one click will be there to go, but RR is down to luck of the draw.
> 
> running a RR wont give any time for a RR remap, but I am looking to be able to get you a deal on One Click on the day to come back for a custom load at a more convenient time. best of both worlds. plus if you do get one click and an RR session you can at least get an initial power reading.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

If AmD are going to be 2wd (ie 180 and 150FWD's) then please put me down for a run.

James.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

count me in please ;D

hopefully I will be back in a TT by then


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm up for this.

Have to say I don't quite understand why first in, first served doesn't work. Why not the normal firm yes' and some reserves :-/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

I really think you should pull the names before the event. It isn't fair to expect people to travel long distances without having any idea if they'll get a run.

Clive


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Count me in-i'm well up for it! What's the costings involved?

popeye64 [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## silvertt (Nov 5, 2003)

AMD have done a fair bit of work on my car so I would like to be there


----------



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

yes i am in me me me me 
;D

want to see what differance me new exhaust has made


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

put me down - defo want the one click as well - was hoping before xmas :'(


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Wak
Can you add me to your list
SimonS3MTM


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wak i thought this was a draw out of a hat :-/ if so why have a reserve list.
Jonah


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Put me down PLEASE.

Steve


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak i thought this was a draw out of a hat Â :-/ if so why have a reserve list.
> Jonah


Some unhappyness was expressed...at being forced to come on the day to find out if you could or could not run! :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

List:-
1.Reserved
2.SundeepTT
3.UK225
4.joe1978
5.clived
6.johnb
7.FHBlue
8.DXN
9.SaulTTR
10.Coupe-Sport
11.Was
12.Scotty
13.SweeTT
14.Popeye64
15.SilverTT
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

can i come as a spectator [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Looks like I've missed this one :-[


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

everyone s welcome and JWB do you want to be on the reserve list, Amd were more organised on Saturday and went through 20 odd cars with only 14 booked.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Please stick me down Wak, I'll be there for the whole day this time 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

List:- 
1.Reserved 
2.SundeepTT 
3.UK225 
4.joe1978 
5.clived 
6.johnb 
7.FHBlue 
8.DXN 
9.SaulTTR 
10.Coupe-Sport 
11.Was 
12.Scotty 
13.SweeTT 
14.Popeye64 
15.SilverTT 
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS, JWB

Spectator:- pgtt, NaughTTy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can I come as a spectator too please Wak ;D ?

It's nice and local for me for my first meet [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

List:-
1.Malcolm G
2.SundeepTT
3.UK225
4.joe1978
5.clived
6.johnb
7.FHBlue
8.DXN
9.SaulTTR
10.Coupe-Sport
11.Was
12.Scotty
13.SweeTT
14.Popeye64
15.SilverTT
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS, JWB, Speedy(A-S), Auditt260bhp, Rob_TT, BEVES

spec:- pgtt, NaughTTy


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Wak, please stick me down on the reserve list.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Im up for this!

May come along with an R32 if thats aloud?

Also can I bring some Southend girls ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

SG----Oh yes!!!!

List:- 
1.Malcolm G 
2.SundeepTT 
3.UK225 
4.joe1978 
5.clived 
6.johnb 
7.FHBlue 
8.DXN 
9.SaulTTR 
10.Coupe-Sport 
11.Was 
12.Scotty 
13.SweeTT 
14.Popeye64 
15.SilverTT 
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS, JWB, Speedy(A-S), Auditt260bhp, Rob_TT, BEVES, uk_christophe

spec:- pgtt, NaughTTy


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> SG----Oh yes!!!!


I'd like to see their output figures


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

WAK, when you highlighted this event on TT Quattro Forum I asked to have my name included, but now find that I don't even make the reserve list, WHY? ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> WAK, when you highlighted this event on TT Quattro Forum I asked to have my name included, but now find that I don't even make the reserve list, WHY? ???


Sorry bout that vic, I was only posting for interest and putting the feelers outas AmD had only suggested a possibility of Feb at the time.

I was not making any lists up yet..
http://www.tt-quattro.com/forum7-6/foru ... PN=1&TPN=1

When I had details I posted new threads on both forums.

I'll add you to the reserve list.
:-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

List:- 
1.Malcolm G 
2.SundeepTT 
3.UK225 
4.joe1978 
5.clived 
6.johnb 
7.FHBlue 
8.DXN 
9.SaulTTR 
10.Coupe-Sport 
11.Was 
12.Scotty 
13.SweeTT 
14.Popeye64 
15.SilverTT 
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS, JWB, Speedy(A-S), Auditt260bhp, Rob_TT, BEVES, uk_christophe, TTVIC

spec:- pgtt, NaughTTy


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 9, 2003)

Wak,

Any chance for me to be in the list?

Thanks


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

List:- 
1.Malcolm G 
2.SundeepTT 
3.UK225 
4.joe1978 
5.clived 
6.johnb 
7.FHBlue 
8.DXN 
9.SaulTTR 
10.Coupe-Sport 
11.Was 
12.Scotty 
13.SweeTT 
14.Popeye64 
15.SilverTT 
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS, JWB, Speedy(A-S), Auditt260bhp, Rob_TT, BEVES, uk_christophe, TTVIC , Frenchy

spec:- pgtt, NaughTTy


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Can i spectate, if im free? That's if i'm allowed? :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Can i spectate, if im free? That's if i'm allowed? Â :-/


m8 despite our occasional online tete'a'tete nonsense you are allways welcome. 

List:- Â 
1.Malcolm G Â 
2.SundeepTT Â 
3.UK225 Â 
4.joe1978 Â 
5.clived Â 
6.johnb Â 
7.FHBlue Â 
8.DXN Â 
9.SaulTTR Â 
10.Coupe-Sport Â 
11.Was Â 
12.Scotty Â 
13.SweeTT Â 
14.Popeye64 Â 
15.SilverTT Â 
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS, JWB, Speedy(A-S), Auditt260bhp, Rob_TT, BEVES, uk_christophe, TTVIC, IrvingTT, A3DFU
Â 
spec:- pgtt, NaughTTy, KMPowell


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> WAK, when you highlighted this event on TT Quattro Forum I asked to have my name included, but now find that I don't even make the reserve list, WHY? ???


Must admit i am a bit disapointed too :-/ First time this was mentioned i expressed an intrest and asked to be put down. Then a new post started with the same title or very similar stating names would be pulled from a hat which most people seemed happy with. Then it was changed to a 1st come 1st served system, with a reserved list :-/ but taking the names from the 2nd post rather than the 1st which IMO is unfair.
Jonah


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> m8 despite our occasional online tete'a'tete nonsense you are allways welcome.


Cheers WAK, now you just have to convince some of the othrs!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OK,...I am getting the vibe...  :'(
I cant organise a piss up in a brewery.....

I will see what I can do with Amd in terms of numbers and opening hours

Maybe a little strict organisation and we can get through more cars. or start the next RR day booking very soon.

Cant please all the people all the time....sorry chaps. :-/


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> I cant organise a piss up in a brewery.....


Agreed ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Agreed Â ;D


I couldnt find one so you just have to imagine a boot kicking an arse smiley!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

On the basis I'm about 8th on the reserve list, I think its pretty unlikely I will get on the rollers :-[ But I'm thinking I could come and spend the day doing those little jobs I've been planning but dare not try without expert guidance.

So I'm thinking *possible* jobs on the day, in no particular order and not all of them:- (Cant afford it all) :-[

1. Waks 'GB' nuspeed shortshifter could be fitted.
2. As I have only a single CD, I'm thinking of the MP3 multi changer.
3. Samco Hoses.
4. Double brake light conversion.
5. Pipercross air induction kit fitting.
6. Xenon flavoured side lights.
7. Silver leather Arm rest.

Maybe if Mark aka Wax wizard was there he could offer advice and work his magic and maybe even get Matt the stone chip wizard doing his class??

Just a thought

Jason


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> On the basis I'm about 8th on the reserve list, I think its pretty unlikely I will get on the rollers :-[ Â But I'm thinking I could come and spend the day doing those little jobs I've been planning but dare not try without expert guidance.
> 
> So I'm thinking *possible* jobs on the day, in no particular order and not all of them:- (Cant afford it all) :-[
> 
> ...


dont comdemn it yet....AmD expect to have a new fan system installed to make the RR sessions more efficient, also we have some ideas on improving the turnaround and there may be some that dont show.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Not written the idea off Wak, just thought it was a good excuse to spend the day doing odd jobs on the car with a bit of technical help on hand.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

double brake lights and front leds shouldnt be to hard to do! Â


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Double Brake lights it is then  I'm still not decided on the shortshifter yet and cant decide on simple autochanger or MP3 version ???

See you there

Jason


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

> dont comdemn it yet....AmD expect to have a new fan system installed to make the RR sessions more efficient, also we have some ideas on improving the turnaround and there may be some that dont show.


In that case, Wak, put me down on the reserve too please...


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Wak, 
Can you put me down as a spectator please. I'm looking forward to the seeing everybody's cars being thrashed. ;D
Thanks.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

List:- 
1.Malcolm G 
2.SundeepTT 
3.UK225 
4.joe1978 
5.clived 
6.johnb 
7.FHBlue 
8.DXN 
9.SaulTTR 
10.Coupe-Sport 
11.Was 
12.Scotty 
13.SweeTT 
14.Popeye64 
15.SilverTT 
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS, JWB, Speedy(A-S), Auditt260bhp, Rob_TT, BEVES, uk_christophe, TTVIC, IrvingTT, A3DFU

spec:- pgtt, NaughTTy, KMPowell, racer


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

So then, I've gone and bought a Nuspeed shortshifter and a Pipercross Viper induction kit just need to see if I am wait until the 7th to fit them or have a go myself ;D


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 9, 2003)

Wak,

Don't know exactly what happened but several names have dropped out of the list includind mine. :'(

I did not had a chance to reply before christmas but my name is still out. I really would have like to get my car on the rolling road.

Now, If I'm on the reserve list, what is the chance to have my car tested on the roling road (with the current list?)?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak,
> 
> Don't know exactly what happened but several names have dropped out of the list includind mine. Â :'(
> 
> ...


Youre back in where you should have been , only yours seemed wrong! Sorry to all I must have overtyped it by accident

List:- Â Â 
1.Malcolm G Â Â 
2.SundeepTT Â Â 
3.UK225 Â Â 
4.joe1978 Â Â 
5.clived Â Â 
6.johnb Â Â 
7.FHBlue Â Â 
8.DXN Â Â 
9.SaulTTR Â Â 
10.Coupe-Sport Â Â 
11.Was Â Â 
12.Scotty Â Â 
13.SweeTT Â Â 
14.Popeye64 Â Â 
15.SilverTT Â Â 
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS, JWB, Speedy(A-S), Rob_TT, BEVES, uk_christophe, TTVIC, Frenchy, IrvingTT, A3DFU, SBJ
Â Â 
spec:- pgtt, NaughTTy, KMPowell, racer, SKG

p.s. you will still be borderline on getting on, we are hoping to get through 20+ cars with a little organisation and maybe some no-shows you may get on.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wak i'm happy to let someone take my place on the reserve list
Jonah


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps, any offers to drop out are welcome, but in the essence of fairness I can only shove the list along.

i.e. no favouritism to who takes your place.

Any suggestions on where we can eat afterwards would be appreciated as the small cruise pub eat is no longer viable if so many are coming we need a big harvester-ish type of place with lots of parking to end up, I think!


----------



## SKG (Jun 8, 2003)

Better late than never...

I wouldnâ€™t mind coming along as a specci if thatâ€™s ok as well.

Anybody going up from the south west / Wales as a bit of a convey would be good.... Got a spare seat if anybody from the Bath area canâ€™t be bothered to drive as the wife hates the bloody car! (her words not mine)

Woman

Cheers

Steve G


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Can you put me down on the reserve list please?

Thanks
SBJ


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Better late than never...
> 
> I wouldnâ€™t mind coming along as a specci if thatâ€™s ok as well.
> 
> ...


Steve, if i end up going, i will be coming from the Bath/Bristol border, so im sure we could meet for the drive there.

I'll give you a shout nearer the time as to my plans.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ROLLING ROAD day is still on for the 7th. 

One Click will NOT be available on this day if you were attending for this.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Wak.

Looking forward to it, getting the Viper fitted this w/e so will be available for scrutiny 

Jason


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

New fan ducting at AmD should make things on RR days flow much better and allow more listed and reservists to get through.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That looks like a massive improvement over the old jigsaw of metal tubes!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hopefully this time I won't cause any delays with any leaking pipes!! :-[


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Hopefully this time I won't cause any delays with any leaking pipes!! Â :-[


Just make sure you have a 'pee-pee' before the event, then there wil no delays.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was leaking air (pardon!), not fluids


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

;D - Nice one Wak - Hope they've got good ventilation when 'smoky' gets on the rollers :-[


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> ;D - Nice one Wak - Hope they've got good ventilation when 'smoky' gets on the rollers Â :-[


4 big fans are sucking things outta the back... ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

IGNORE THIS......the restaurant is not responding so things may change.

My young assistant Mr DXN has come up with a plan:-

A little cruise, 1 stop.....

From bicester take A41 towards alylesbury Â 
turn right on the B4012 to Thame 
go through thame on to the B4012 and on towards the A40. A short sprint down the A40 to jct 6 M40 and under the motorway 
follow the B4009 towards and through watlington 
after watlington on the B4009 is small village Britwell Salome. Turn right her (unamed road) very minor but this lead up a very large hill 
This hill is the same road that is seen in the film Notting Hill (do you remeber the bit when they're on their joley to the country side in the open top car) At the top of the hill you can see almost all of Oxfordshire.(photo oportunity) 
follow the road to the end and turn Right on the B481 then again a right turn a few hundred yards laterinto a small road right again back down the hill towards Cookley Green/swyncom woods. This road leads to a village called Ewelme 
Go through ewelme to benson 
pick up the A4074 towards Oxford 
This road is where we stopped off at the shillingford bridge on STu Oxfords run) 
go past this because at Nuneham courtney is a large american diner type place that could accomadate all and cars

Approximate route plan:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/amdday_files/amdday.htm

followed by food at this place which we think has plenty of parking and space..

RB's Diner & Delhi Â 
Nuneham Courteney Â 
Oxford Oxfordshire Â 
OX449NX Â

Tel: 01865 343209 Â

http://www.multimap.com/clients/gif.cgi ... x=0&pany=0

Opinions please?....IGNORE, Check into Restaurants!! :'(


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

oh bugger!....ignore this for the moment, I think we have a restaurant issue in that it may not be there anymore!

updates later. :'(


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The route is good but restaurant may need altering :-/
Heading back towards oxford there are numerous options...all is not lost



> oh bugger!....ignore this for Â the moment, I think we have a restaurant issue in that it may not be there anymore!
> 
> updates later. :'(


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

That diner place has got zilch parking outside - I go by it every weekend.

Best option would be the Barley Mow pub - about 3 miles from there, at Clifton Hamden or....the Shillingford Arms Hotel, where we stopped beforehand anyway.

Anyone mind if I bring the Black VII along? Should have got it back from Xtreme by then where I'm going to have the :-X done and get an upgraded set of :-X and :-X oops


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Stu is that the one over the river in clifton hambden on the back road to walingford/didcot?

If so thats a splendid idea. If I remember it has a large and capable car park too!

Thanks


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Barley Mow

Clifton Hampden
Oxfordshire
OX14 3EH
telephone: 01865 407847
fax: 01865 407536


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

AMD is Bicester isn't it?

I think I'll come along too, but only to watch.

Cheers Wak.


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

Wak, can i come as a spectator? it's just down the road for me

Stephen


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

List:- Â Â 
1.Malcolm G Â Â 
2.SundeepTT Â Â 
3.UK225 Â Â 
4.joe1978 Â Â 
5.clived Â Â 
6.johnb Â Â 
7.FHBlue Â Â 
8.DXN Â Â 
9.SaulTTR Â Â 
10.Coupe-Sport Â Â 
11.Was Â Â 
12.Scotty Â Â 
13.SweeTT Â Â 
14.Popeye64 Â Â 
15.SilverTT Â Â 
reserve list:- Donna_kebab,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS, JWB, Speedy(A-S), Rob_TT, BEVES, uk_christophe, TTVIC, Frenchy, IrvingTT, A3DFU, SBJ, Jonny_Roadster
Â Â 
spec:- pgtt, NaughTTy, KMPowell, racer, SKG, Stu, Kell, starmanTT


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

See this thread for a rare opportunity:-
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... ;start=0#0


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I may come down to see what is going on - and give Scott back his wheel we borrowed last year :-[

I don't have a TT anymore... but it sounds like an interesting oportunity - would like to see how your garage door opener shapes up - interested in one for the box...

so, no RR for me just a spectator.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

'fraid I can't make it on the 7th 

Am genuinely unhappy as I wanted to see you all.

Will catch up soon

Stu


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi all

Don't seem to get much time to visit the forum these days, but here goes. Still looking forward to the AMD RR day out if not a little apprehensive as my clutch/fly wheel seems to be slipping every now & then (between 3 + 4000 revs), only does it when accelerating hardish! Is booked into Wayside in MK on the 4th and hopefully they'll sort it under warranty even with the power increase-done by AMD.

I presume it's 0900 @ AMD and then afterwards to a boozer somewhere? Seems that plans keep changing-please keep me informed as i don't want to miss out-use my personal e-mail if neccessary.

Hope to meet up with you all soon

Popeye64 ;D


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Im still up for this, but just to come along now and see ya fine people.

No RR for me


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Seeign as I've never been before (to AMD) can you give me directions - or at least an address?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

http://www.auto-amd.com/find.asp

AmD Technik
Unit D2
Telford Road
Bicester
Oxfordshire
OX26 4LD

t: 01869 323205
f: 01869 323206


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Cheers.

I can see me turning up and then not having a car for the rest of the day though as I'm sure the wife will want to go shopping at Bicester village.

Didn't realise AMD was so close.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

WAK
Just to confirm that I will be there on the 7th Feb


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> I can see me turning up and then not having a car for the rest of the day though as I'm sure the wife will want to go shopping at Bicester village.


I also have that problem so i told her she can bring her car aswell ;D


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi again guys

hopefully i can still make it-trouble is some low life stole two of my wheels last night and in doing so bent the sill where they'd jacked it up!!! They'd even gone to the trouble of unscrewing the locking wheel bolts-so someone out there has got the proper key-B*******!!!!

Any clues as to how i can protect my wheels in the future, when i eventually get it back from Audi? Is there any specialist locking wheel bolts i can buy?

Will be in touch to let you know about the AMD day.

Popeye 64 [smiley=furious3.gif]l


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Cheers.
> 
> I can see me turning up and then not having a car for the rest of the day though as I'm sure the wife will want to go shopping at Bicester village.
> 
> Didn't realise AMD was so close.


Oh no!! My wife is coming too!! This day is going to cost me hundreds of pounds!! Â


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Hi again guys
> 
> hopefully i can still make it-trouble is some low life stole two of my wheels last night and in doing so bent the sill where they'd jacked it up!!! They'd even gone to the trouble of unscrewing the locking wheel bolts-so someone out there has got the proper key-B*******!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that....

Amd do a good set or Halfords sell McGaurd which are highly rated and probably better than the AmD bolts because they use a clover leaf style kit.

Hope you get it sorted quickly


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Barley Mow
> 
> Clifton Hampden
> Oxfordshire
> ...


I have just booked 25 places for this place and they will adjust for our numbers, 5pm

Expecting RR to finish around 2ish....closing off and rounding off the day at Amd and with Bigjons Traffic officer buddy at around 3pm and then a small cruise, stop, cruise to the Pub...apparently they have a big car park so all should be fun, hope most people will stick around.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Lets hope the Thames is not in flood : The pub is just over the bridge.

The route bit of Watlington hill can be cut out if time is short as the road from watlington goes to Benson direct.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Have a free weekend so I'm planning to come along and spectate/gossip/cruise/lunch.... 

Oh and chat up traffic coppers 

L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Have a free weekend so I'm planning to come along and spectate/gossip/cruise/lunch....
> 
> Oh and chat up traffic coppers Â
> 
> L


Cool, will be good to see you there. Â 

I may need your help with the police!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

It would be my pleasure ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> It would be my pleasure Â ;D


WELL! If she's going to chat up the Fed's Â  then So am I Â ;D ;D

DONS (Spectator ticket only - thanks!!)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I can bring my uniform [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

me too!..................

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

Any chance you can do an updated list, there seems to be a couple of 'drop outs' and being on the reserve myself hoping to get closer to the top as it were. 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak,
> 
> Any chance you can do an updated list, there seems to be a couple of 'drop outs' and being on the reserve myself hoping to get closer to the top as it were.
> 
> ...


sorry , really peeved off with out broadband, but hopefully back on today, find out when I get home. so will post up an updated list but there havent been many dropouts that were on the main list....2-3 perhaps. :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> me too!..................
> 
> [smiley=whip.gif]


uniform sounds like a good idea! ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> sorry , really peeved off with out broadband, but hopefully back on today, find out when I get home. so will post up an updated list but there havent been many dropouts that were on the main list....2-3 perhaps. :-/


Remember I dont need to be on the reserve list, just going to be nosey! ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm not changing the list, because people change their minds and I'm worried about whether I have got the message wrong...! :-/

We'll work down the list and simply miss out the ones that dont want to run but I've indicated who has said they are unlikely to run..

List:- 
1.Malcolm G 
2.SundeepTT 
3.UK225 
4.joe1978 - not running 
5.clived 
6.johnb 
7.FHBlue - not running 
8.DXN 
9.SaulTTR 
10.Coupe-Sport 
11.Was 
12.Scotty 
13.SweeTT - not running 
14.Popeye64 
15.SilverTT 
reserve list:- Donna_kebab - not running ,S3Mon, Jonah, MrJR, Ronin, TT-Law, DuncS3, Kop, AndrewS, JWB, Speedy(A-S), Rob_TT, BEVES, uk_christophe, TTVIC, Frenchy, IrvingTT, A3DFU, SBJ, Jonny_Roadster

spec:- pgtt, NaughTTy, KMPowell, racer, SKG, Stu, Kell, starmanTT, T7, BigJon(+Friend)

and thats assuming everyone does show up.
I'd say there is a god chance that yours will be run Jason.

remember be there and available....


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Wak,

Mind you I'd love to see Johnny Roadster on the rollers as probably one the first 'heavily modded' 150's Â  Â

He would like to see around 248 bhp!!

See you Saturday, I'll be there early doors anyway, looks like I might bring the gazebo Â


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

What time will everyone still be there? most poeple seem to be a lil keen and getting there early.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Rollers will probably start at 9am

I will be there earlier than that and 2-3pm to finish...then cruise curtesy of DXN to pub for a nice pub dinner hopefully.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Ill be there mid morning, can i bring the Doris Wak 8)


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Dam I was going to bring me Southend Girl along for the ride, but as she finishs work at 2.30 theres no point.

MMm what to do Morning or Afternoon?

With or without the misses?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I intend getting there for around 9:00am. (with the Mrs)


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

My GF is tagging along heard that Bicester has a really good shopping centre, we could send them all of together [smiley=idea.gif] Expensive day me thinks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Fecked off I can't make it - would be good to see you all.

If anyone's still around on Sunday morning and fancies meeting up let me know.

Stu


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Wak

Well peeed off as i still haven't got my car back & it won't be ready until the middle of next week at the earliest! So, sorry to mess you about but some lucky sod has got my place coz of some theiving B******!!!

Have a good day and i hope to make the next one.

popeye64


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

no problem, hopefully the car will be sorted soon for you.

:-/

All looking good for AmD, 
Scott, Mark and Craig Wont be there, but Gary Handa, Thorney, Ed, Ross, Adam, Sean etc... will be there....

If you are not there for your slot then you may not get on....theres at least 5 in the main list who probably wont run. so its looking good for the reservists.

the new fans mean if turnaraound is good 20+ runs are easily possible.

Amd have the RR list.

I have booked for 25, if you can give me an idea if you are staying to cruise and eat on the day then I'll call them to adjust, hopefully you will stick around in so I'll ask them to make space early on.

I have given BigJon a list of questions which he will hopefully present for us on the day and also ask what his officer friend is willing to demonstrate.

Hopefully its will be a fun day....dont worry about rain you'll only get wet! ;D

Q's sent to BJohn:-
â€¢ Could you explain the whole process of using VASCAR and how it and markers are used to get the resulting speed.

â€¢ Does VASCAR require 2 officers to be present by nature of its mechanical and visual triggers?

â€¢ Could you explain the calibration process of VASCAR
Do you have an example calibration certificate to show us

â€¢ Could you explain the calibration process of LASER Guns
Do you have an example calibration certificate to show us

â€¢ Could you explain the calibration process of RADAR Guns
Do you have an example calibration certificate to show us

â€¢ Is a calibration certificate required for all of the above devices and is an officer required to be able to show it. Can they refuse?

â€¢ What are the Prosâ€™nâ€™Cons to the Police themselves of using RADER or LASER devices?

â€¢ What type of device is typically used within a Safety Camera Van?

â€¢ If signaled to by an unmarked car or plain clothes officer its is ok to just drive to the nearest police station. I am thinking along the lines of bogus police\carjacking scenario.

â€¢ What is your opinion on radar/laser jamming devices and police awareness of these products, are you aware of any prosecutions of owners of one of these devices.

â€¢ What do you understand about the new legislation on Window Tinting and are there any guidelines on objective attitude towards enforcement.

â€¢ Are you aware of any forthcoming speed detection devices using any other technology?

â€¢ Do you have and are able to demonstrate any of the car tracking hardware as so many of us are forced to installing trackers for insurance and theft recovery?

â€¢ What are the General Guidelines for being booked speeding, we have heard that 10%+2mph is considered a limit to encompass speedometer error. Are there official guidelines on objective policing?

â€¢ What do you feel about the comment that â€œspeed killsâ€ is incorrect and that driver attitude, awareness and discipline training would create a generation capable of driving with complacency, road awareness and overall improve safety on the roads.

Possible Demonstration:- (Amdâ€™s estate may be ok to do this)

â€¢ Can we line up several TTs (as if in a normal driving situation, one behind t'other). But stationary to makes things easier.

All cars to have (various) radar / laser detectors.

Can we then point radar / laser at front car and see how many other detectors pick it up?

â€¢ Can we then try it again with the Garage door opener somewhere in the line (but not in front).?

â€¢ Can we drive a car towards a Laser Gun and see the detectors and Garage door opener working?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Can those who are coming on the cruise please have the links printed out and a map handy. Its not always possible to stick together due to numbers.

Ta Andy

http://www.wak-tt.com/amdday_files/amdday.htm

Although the route deviates toward clifton hampden just at the end.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak,

I hope to be coming on the cruise and meal.

I'm off-line after today so I'll see you all on Saturday.

Cheers,
Paul

P.S. If anyone (probably spectators) is coming through Aylesbury (A41) around 9:30 and fancy meeting up on the way drop me an IM before 5pm this afternoon. Cheers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Wak - how many 2wd's are running ? (150 / 180 fwd)

James.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

> Wak - how many 2wd's are running ? (150 / 180 fwd)
> 
> James.


by the looks of it, that will be just us two ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

awwww bugger!! forgot about that!

Chaps can we have all the 2WDrives together...the RR needs to be set up differently for 2WD to Quattros.

:-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

no probs - was wondering about the running order. Don't mind running last so they dont have to bugger about changing the rollers too much


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

WAK - Really good set of questions. See you about 11.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> by the looks of it, that will be just us two


ah - some competition then


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> no probs - was wondering about the running order. Don't mind running last so they dont have to bugger about changing the rollers Â too much Â


I will confirm with AmD the wheel base is no different but best to make sure.... :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

> I will confirm with AmD the wheel base is no different but best to make sure.... Â :-/


I need to up as early as possible... as my time on the day is limited :-/

but if it's anything like last time.... it didn't seem to much different if at all for a 2wd v 4wd


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak

Can I suggest you have at least one standard TT presume a 225 as that is what Scott asked for at the last TT RR session to provide a baseline / datum for the rollers.

HTH

Norman


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Its not always possible to stick together due to numbers.


Do you want me to bring my radios? They are very helpful on cruises!!
(still ready and charged from last Sunday  )

BTW: what time do you plan to set off for the cruise/meal from AmD?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm planning to do the first leg of the cruise and then head back up the M40 rather than carry on towards Oxford. Hope this doesn't cause any offence of confusion. :-[


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've no idea if anyone there early will have a std 225 so if not I'll volunteer mine in standard mode.

Hopefully they'll be a _real_ standard one there.

[edit]

ooops just realised I'll still have a Milltek even if I turn off the chip! :

[/edit]


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)

> I've no idea if anyone there early will have a std 225 so if not I'll volunteer mine in standard mode.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be a _real_ standard one there.
> 
> ...


banana's in one tail pipe should cut out the benefit of the Miltek ;D


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

my baby is standard  so could be used as a benchmark ???


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak, unless we finish bang on time, I'll probably not be able to make the cruise / lunch as I've got to be at London Bridge for 4pm to drop something off :-/

Cheers, Clive


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak,

Just a note to confirm I will be attending but it will be around 11am.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak, unless we finish bang on time, I'll probably not be able to make the cruise / lunch as I've got to be at London Bridge for 4pm to drop something off Â :-/
> 
> Cheers, Clive


Ok, we'll try to keep the police away from looking in your boot!


Would anyone experienced in dealing with seat creaks give me some time as I have one driving me nuts! :-/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Something Wak, not somebody! 8)


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 9, 2003)

I was waiting for that day since last year and gess what: I have a water coolant leak. My car being not ready, I won't be able to turn up.

WAK, You can now drop my name from the list.

The water is leaking quite significantly (Filling the full tank for every petrol tank. It's coming from somewhere (under the bonnet) between the engine and the wall that sperates the engine to the passenger compartment.

I am pissed of to miss that day. The TT might be a wonderfull car, it is still not perferct. Bloody engineers (i am an engineer)
If you have any expernience about my problem, please let me know

Have a nice day up there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Phew, just cleaned the car for !!5!! hours : no more salt anywhere ;D
Now I can't drive it else it'll get dirty again 

...but then again, I'll be there ~11am


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

See you all tomorrow - will be good to put some faces to some new names. Will be there for 9am.

James.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good job I rechecked this thread. Had it in my head that the 7th was a Sunday.

Wouldn't have been quite so many people there then eh?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Good job I rechecked this thread. Â Had it in my head that the 7th was a Sunday.
> 
> Wouldn't have been quite so many people there then eh?


That would have been embarassing, although not quite as embarassing as auditt260bhp's experience on the New Years Eve-eve meet. ;D
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=events;action=display;num=1070109808;start=80


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Managed to blag the other half into letting me come and spectate ;D. Sould be there for about 10am. ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The more the merrier!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

> I've no idea if anyone there early will have a std 225 so if not I'll volunteer mine in standard mode.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be a _real_ standard one there.
> 
> ...


I'll be there early... and mine is def 100% standard in the engine/exhaust/air intake dept... for now


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wakey wakey peeps.

Let's get ready to rumble! :


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

See ya in a bit


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Back safe n sound, hope you all had a great day. Â I'm particularly pleased with my plots and the fact that I'm not the Laser man's best friend 

Jason


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Yep just got back aswell. Excellent day. Big Thanks to Wak, AmD and the Thames Valley Police force ;D. Nice to meet up with everyone and put names to faces. ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Good to meet up with you guys an gals again.Another thanks to Wak an AMD and of course Mr Plod 

F.A.O Jonny Roadster, your TT sounded very nice..


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak,

All in, the best RR day I've been to - thanks and well done.

Clive


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who came along, throughly enjoyable.

Shame OneClick wasn't available but soon I promise ;D

Thanks to Wak and TVP for elegantly providing evidence that the LRC100 works very well thank you ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> Thanks to Wak and *TVP* for elegantly providing evidence that the LRC100 works very well thank you ;D


Do you mean me?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

hehe, couldn't remember who you were, I meant TVP - Thames Valley Police - but Wak and JWB works just as well for me ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A great turnout and a good day.

Thanks to :
Wak for organising the event
AMD for hosting it
Big Jon for arranging for the boys in blue to come along (and for my ride in his purring V8. )
Thame Valley Police for giving up their time and actually putting themselves out not only to show up but for their efforts whilst they was there.

A good show all round.

Cheer guys.

[smiley=cheers.gif]

p.s. next time can we get the BMW to park around the corner out of site. Â


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Ditto... a great day out and hopefully next time I'll get on the rollers!

Some pics:

TVP flashing on the rollers...










Waiting for the rest to catch up....










Cruising the Oxfordshire countryside


























T7 casts a shadow....










A 'quiet' country lane...










Several 1000bhp held up by just 2 



















Coupe-sport coming up fast...










A carpark full...



















The social side...


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks like you lot had fun. ;D

Nice pictures 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Wak & AmD for another great day - the pub you went to looks better than the Hungry Horse by the Bicester Shopping village. Still only minor wallet damage so far and Christopher enjoyed the day too - Thanks again


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

justa Â quick note because I've got some pictures to load and video editing to do...

but what a fantastic day, AMD were superb......the police were awesome, who could have thought they would allow us to test our laser equipment with their van....and give us pictures...

A huge thanks to AmD, All for turning up and making it a great event.
BigJon you are a star, Kevin and Malcolm (the officers) were fantastic I'm sure everyone enjoyed there company and input.

more to follow:-









we are missing JWB's figures....update - 269.4 bhp and 316.9 ftlb 
these will get typed up for me but for now...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Superb day - must do it again soon. excellent to put faces to names etc....

Thanks to the TVP for the real world talk on traffic policing.

Thanks to AMD for hosting the event - the new DV is luverleeeee ! Â ;D

Managed to get clocked at 45 mph towards the police van!


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]Great day - Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A brilliant day all round [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
I thoroughly enjoyed myself!!
Thanks to Wak for orgaising, AMD for opening their doors to us (even though I didn't get a go on the rollers), Thames Valley Ploice and Andy for leading the run to the pub ;D
Big John, I really like your S4. It looks stunning (and I'm sure it'll drive even better than the ones I drove so far) 
Irving, very good pictures 

Only bad thing were the hail/snow storms on the way back


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Excellant day thanks to all, thoroughly enjoyed it ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

For your table I was 269.4 bhp and 316.9 ftlb ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We have a short movie.....TVP were really good sports:-

Movie Gone

on reflection of some good points of view and comments I was unaware of, the movie has been removed.

TVP were being good sports and how we reflect on their accomodating us is important!

Important for us to show our thanks and respect their hospitality given to our requests.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

That looks like mine at the end of the video!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Where plod asks "Is their a female in that" ;D

Were you in disguise 

Norman


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Excellant day out, really enjoyed it, thanks to all conerned.

Vic


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Another Video:- 
UK225 on the rollers

http://www.wak-tt.com/amdday0204/amd0204.wmv


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2004)

cheers everyone for a great day...

good to catch up with the regulars and to meet some new faces...

Jonah........ wasn't that an 'interesting' run down the M40 with that 911 and TT ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

TURNED OUT NICE AGAIN!!...............

I was wary, washing the car on Friday night, in the dark, in the rain, as to there being any point with the clouds in the sky, but the sun came out and it was a fabulous day!!

Thanks Wak and Andy! and to Rob for changing my side lamp bulb, I didnt want to break a nail!!

Nice to meet some new faces, (even if they are not fully roadster-esque! - Pretty London Boys with the roofs firmly up all day!!   You know who you are!!!)

Maybe next time when its a bit warmer for you! [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

Apologies to James re the trip back to Bracknell I got carried away in work-mode and chose the Wokingham Scenic Route 

Dons


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

> Where plod asks "Is their a female in that" Â ;D
> 
> Were you in disguise Â
> 
> Norman


Lol... can't check now since its gone  but there were only (AFAIK) 3 silver roadsters, mine, Malc's and T7... T7 had her roof down all the time, and i don't thnk Malc actually tried the camera out (but i could be wrong)... therefore by elimination... but you are assuming the movie is contiguous...looked like a cut between the scenes there...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Had a fab day out too. I give my thanks to all who came and to Wak for the planning.
Also we have to remember the AmD & TVP guys who gave up their Sat afternoon for us.

Sorry we lost a few on the drive :-/ It was good to see some of good ole Oxfordshire again.

Ta Andy

Its nice to know that 2 years hard wear in the TT putting it on the rollers showed no engine faults and its doing exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Cheers Wak for organising thsi, AMD for a great day and the selction of cheeses (think that was Thorney idea  ) and the TVP.
Was an intresting run down the M40 with a 911 and a TT 180 although i was never sure if the TT was you or the other bloke untill i decided to let them pass  ;D
Seems my BHP is still down so a trip to Revo is called for :-/


> cheers everyone for a great day...
> 
> good to catch up with the regulars and to meet some new faces...
> 
> Jonah........ wasn't that an 'interesting' run down the M40 with that 911 and TT Â ;D


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thanks Wak, Amd & TVP for a great day out


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Apologies to James re the trip back to Bracknell I got carried away in work-mode and chose the Wokingham Scenic Route


No worries Â ;D - i recognised a garage i bought a car from a few years back and headed off to Bracknell. Â Cheers for getting me that far. I'm sure Saul was on the case with his Sat nav 

Enjoyed blasting round the Oxfordshire countryside on the way to the pub - don't think i've seen the MPG reading go so low (44mpg !) - appologies to Vic having to breath my black smoke :-[ - blame it on Revo

James.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

A BIG BIG thank you from me to everyone who made the day so enjoyable... WAK, Andy, Jon, AmD and of course the Thames Valley Police who really impressed me (not that I was unimpressed by men in uniform before ).

A great day out - good to meet some new owners and catch up with folks I haven't seen for a while.

Hope we can get together again before Brooklands! (Next Gulidford meet is 26th Feb...)

L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

AmD Day Pictures


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> I'm sure Saul was on the case with his Sat nav


Yes, i turned it off it was that helpful


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The speed testing video is here

I'll be changing the link and adding it to the page later!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks to Wak, AmD and TVP for a great day on Saturday - really enjoyed my first meet.

Good to put some faces to names - several I'm still trying to match up!

Saul - hope your clutch is OK after the speed testing 

Pity we got lost en-route to the pub - looks like the cruise was good. Still, we had a little 3-TT cruise of our own, even if it wasn't the same route as the first batch 

Was - hope you found your way home after Aylesbury.

Hope to get to some more meets soon - family priorities permitting.

Cheers,
NaughTTy


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> Saul - hope your clutch is OK after the speed testing


well, the smell has gone


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy

I got back home in record time, thanks for the leading the way 

was.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anytime was 

PS. Thought your "angel eyes" looked v.cool BTW


----------

